# Band Stop Filters



## Chop69 (Aug 11, 2007)

With only 1 HD-DVR and 1 HD receiver, it's cheaper for my to do my own DECA conversion. My only question is the band stop filters. I have a SWM SL3, an HR21, and an H21.

Where in my setup would I need a BSF?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Chop69 said:


> With only 1 HD-DVR and 1 HD receiver, it's cheaper for my to do my own DECA conversion. My only question is the band stop filters. I have a SWM SL3, an HR21, and an H21.
> 
> Where in my setup would I need a BSF?


between the first splitter and the dish.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

From other thread.....a pic always helps.....see yellow circle.


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Chop69 said:


> With only 1 HD-DVR and 1 HD receiver, it's cheaper for my to do my own DECA conversion. My only question is the band stop filters. I have a SWM SL3, an HR21, and an H21.
> 
> Where in my setup would I need a BSF?


If you have certain equipment, the BSF if not required.

Check here: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

Look under specifications.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

oldguy1 said:


> If you have certain equipment, the BSF if not required.
> 
> Check here: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=
> 
> Look under specifications.


What that doesn't mention is the SWM system. If not a green label, then you need one before the first splitter.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Chop69 said:


> With only 1 HD-DVR and 1 HD receiver, *it's cheaper for my to do my own DECA conversion*. My only question is the band stop filters. I have a SWM SL3, an HR21, and an H21.
> 
> Where in my setup would I need a BSF?


Are you _sure_ it's cheaper? You would need 1 DECA at each receiver, plus another DECA and power supply to bridge to your home network (assuming you have one), plus a BS filter between the splitter and SWM.

I'm sure long-term you're better off if you let D* install it.


----------

